# Bed Headboard . . .



## dawziecat (Dec 8, 2009)

My first, well second actually, RT project.
Very happy with the rail and stile bits and the vertical panel raiser.


----------



## jlord (Nov 16, 2009)

Nice Headboard Terry! Is it attached to the rails or just standing up?


----------



## Noob (Apr 18, 2009)

Very nice job, it did turn out great.


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Very nice job Terry.


----------



## dawziecat (Dec 8, 2009)

jlord said:


> Nice Headboard Terry! Is it attached to the rails or just standing up?


Hi James:

The rails were manufactured with a flange that I gather was meant to accept a headboard. So it is bolted to the steel rails.


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Well done very well done.


----------



## rwyoung (Aug 3, 2008)

That headboard looks very nice. Good job on stock selection with what I will assume is some selective knot placement in the panels for character.

Looks great.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi

Nice job
You do know what happens to knots when they dry out, right, they pop right out the norm.  pine is the worst for knots next to cedar,, 

But on the other hand it may come in handy on the lonely nights  you have in the right place .. 

=====

=======


----------



## rwyoung (Aug 3, 2008)

bobj3 said:


> Hi
> 
> Nice job
> You do know what happens to knots when they dry out, right, they pop right out the norm.  pine is the worst for knots next to cedar,,
> ...


Wow! Remind me to never ask if I can use your spare bedroom...:jester:

Off to find my bottle of forum bleach to scrub the monitor clean now...


----------



## timbertailor (Oct 4, 2009)

bobj3 said:


> Hi
> 
> Nice job
> You do know what happens to knots when they dry out, right, they pop right out the norm.  pine is the worst for knots next to cedar,,
> ...


I will never look at a knothole the same way again!!!


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Rob

Well you are out/in of luck, I don't use wood with knot holes in them, I cut them out the norm.


===========



rwyoung said:


> Wow! Remind me to never ask if I can use your spare bedroom...:jester:
> 
> Off to find my bottle of forum bleach to scrub the monitor clean now...


----------



## dawziecat (Dec 8, 2009)

bobj3 said:


> Hi
> 
> Nice job
> You do know what happens to knots when they dry out, right, they pop right out the norm.  pine is the worst for knots next to cedar,,
> ...


If the knots are sound in the first place, meaning you can't wiggle 'em about, they'll stay in place.
After all, people have been using knotty pine for just about forever. My Ethan Allen commercial, high-end furniture has plenty of knots. I've had it for over 30 years. My hand-built sunroom even more. It's been in place for 20 years. The paneling and flooring in my home, produced from locally milled pine has gazillions of knots! Of all sizes. Place was built in 1979. Nary a single knot has fallen out . . . not even one.
A few, of the quite literally, thousands of knots in my home, have raised a bit. Cracks are more of a problem . . . sound knots aren't. If they are unsound to begin with . . . well that's a different matter and no sensible woodworker would use them. Also I don't like them to be at the edge of a cut and I certainly don't plan on routing through any. I notice Ethan Allen doesn't seem to care if they're at the edge of a join though. Neither does the manufacturer of my pine panel doors, interior and exterior. No fall out there either.

Sound knots are part of the charm of pine in my opinion. The loose ones . . . well, they're not so charming and must be cut around.


----------

